# Những Sao gốc Việt, Châu Á nổi tiếng tại Hollywood



## Xinh (23 Tháng tám 2012)

Mang trong mình dòng máu  Việt Nam Brenda Song và Lý Mỹ Kỳ hoàn toàn có quyền tự hào khi họ có tên  trong danh sách những ngôi sao gốc Á nóng bỏng nhất tại Hollywood. 			 				 					Phim 24H cập nhật nhanh nhất các tin tức điện ảnh, chuyện hậu trường và thông tin nóng hổi về các Ngôi sao






*Dưới đây là danh sách 6 ngôi sao gốc châu Á trong đó có 2 sao gốc Việt Nam được coi là nóng bỏng và đình đám nhất tại Hollywood.* *Brenda Song* Nữ diễn viên 21 tuổi này sinh ra tại  Carmichael, California.  Mẹ của cô là một người mang trong mình 2 dòng  máu Thái-Mỹ còn cha của cô là người Hmong (Việt Nam) Cô từng xuất hiện với vai diễn London Tipton trên Disney Channel trong "_The Suite Life of Zach and Cody_" và "_The Suite Life on Deck_." Cô cũng tham gia "_Wendy Wu: Homecoming Warrior_"  bộ phim có số người xem cao thứ 8 của Disney với 5,7 triệu lượt xem  đồng thời mang về cho cô số tiền cát-xê khổng lồ 1,2 triệu đô la. Cô  cũng đang chuẩn bị cho vai diễn trong phần 2 "_Wendy Wu: Homecoming Warrior 2_".  Song từng nhận giải Ngôi sao triển vọng  năm 2004, Diễn viên được yêu thích nhất 2006 từ tạp chí Popstar!; Năm  2006, Brenda được Nickelodeon Kids' Choice Awards UK tặng "Diễn viên  truyền hình hay nhất”. Cô từng nhận đề cử giải Emmy cho diễn viên trong  sê-ri phim The Suite Life of Zack and Cody. ​



             [TD="colspan: 2"]
*




*
*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*



             [TD="colspan: 2"]
*



*


*



*
_Brenda sở hữu vẻ đẹp khá thuần Việt từ ánh mắt đến lối trang điểm và trang phục_​
*Lý Mỹ Kỳ (Maggie Q)*
 Tên thật là Maggie Denise Quigley bố cô  mang trong mình 3 dòng máu Ba Lan, Ireland và Mỹ còn mẹ cô là người Việt  Nam. Thế nhưng Mỹ Kỳ chủ yếu lớn lên tại Hawaii. Cô theo đuổi nghiệp mẫu tại Nhật Bản, Đài Loan, Hồng Kông trước khi phát triển sự nghiệp điện ảnh. Cô từng xuất hiện trong "
_Mission Impossible III/Nhiệm vụ bất khả thi 3_
", "
_Live Free, Die Hard_
" và "
_Balls of Fury, Rush Hour 2, 80 ngày vòng quanh trái đất_
… Mặc dù đã bước sang tuổi 30 hồi tháng 5 nhưng dường như đây mới là thời kì đỉnh cao khi cô tiếp tục được mời vào vai trong "
_Rogue's Gallery_
" và "
_King of Fighters_
".  




             [TD="colspan: 2"]
*



*



             [TD="colspan: 2"]
*



*
*



*
*



*



             [TD="colspan: 2"]
*



*
_Lý Mỹ Kỳ xứng đáng đứng đầu trong danh sách những ngôi sao gốc Á nóng bỏng nhất tại Hollywood_


*



*
*



*




_Cô sở hữu một vẻ đẹp rất Tây_​
*Jamie Chung*​
 Sinh ra tại San Francisco, California, nữ  diễn viên 26 tuổi này mang trong mình dòng máu Hàn Quốc. Chung nổi  tiếng trong vai trò là một thành viên trên chương trình truyền hình thực  tế MTV, 
_The Real World: San Diego Real World/Road Rules Challenge: The Inferno II_
…. Cô cũng từng xuất hiện trong "
_Days of our Lives_
", "
_Greek_
", "
_Samurai Girl_
". Khán giả màn ảnh rộng đặc biệt ấn tượng với hình ảnh của cô trong bộ phim "
_Dragonball Evolution"/7 viên ngọc rồng" _
được phát hành đúng ngày sinh nhật lần thứ 26 của cô 10/4/2009. 
​




             [TD="colspan: 2"]
*



*



             [TD="colspan: 2"]
*



*
*



*
*



*



             [TD="colspan: 2"]
*



*
_Người đẹp mang trong mình dòng máu Hàn Quốc Jamai Chung rất biết cách khoe vẻ nóng bỏng của mình_​
​


*



*
*



*
_Đặc biệt cô không thể trộn lẫn vào đâu với đôi mắt 1 mí của mình_​
*Julia Ling*
 Julia Ling, mang trong mình dòng máu  Trung Quốc – là một nữ diễn viên nổi tiếng trong lĩnh vực truyền hình.  Cô từng xuất hiện trong một số series phim của đài NBC: 
_ER, Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip_
, và gần đây nhất là 
_Chuck_
. Nữ diễn viên 26 tuổi này xuất hiện lần đầu tiên trên truyền hình với "
_Buffy the Vampire Slayer_
," cùng Sarah Michelle Gellar. Tính đến nay sự nghiệp truyền hình của cô đã có khoảng 20 vai diễn lớn nhỏ. 
​






















_Vẻ đẹp đầy đặn và sexy của người đẹp gốc Trung Quốc _​
* Devon Aoki *
 Mang trong mình 3 dòng máu: Nhật Bản,  Đức, Anh – Devon khởi nghiệp là người mẫu năm 13 tuổi. Cô sinh ra ở New  York nhưng lại lớn lên ở California. Cô từng xuất hiện trong một số chiến dịch quảng cáo lớn như: 
_Chanel  Ready to Wear, Chanel Couture Versace, YSL, Alessandro Del Aqua, Hugo  Boss, Moschino, Ungaro, Fendi, Junko Shimada,  Baby Phat_
… Trong vai trò là một nữ diễn viên cô đã xuất hiện trên: "
_2 Fast 2 Furious_
," "
_D.E.B.S_
.," "
_Sin City_
" và "
_Wa_
r". 
​




             [TD="colspan: 2, align: center"]

	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











             [TD="colspan: 2, align: center"]

	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_Devon sở hữu vẻ đẹp thường thấy ở nhiều cô gái Nhật: xinh đẹp như búp bê nhưng nóng hổi_​
*Kristin Kreuk*
 Granted Kreuk sinh ra tại Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada bố là người Hà Lan còn mẹ là người Trung Quốc. Vai diễn nổi tiếng nhất của cô là trong series phim truyền hình tại Mỹ 
_Smallville/Thị trấn Smallville_
  – bộ phim mà cô tham gia với vai Lana Lang trong 8 năm. Tại Canada cô  cũng được biết đến với series truyền hình dành cho tuổi teen Edgemont.  Năm 2009 này cô sẽ tham gia 
_Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun-Li_
. 
​
























_Người đẹp gốc Trung Quốc này lại tỏ ra thật khó phân biệt khi cô sở hữu vẻ đẹp tương tự như những mĩ nhân Hollywood_​


----------

